# Which continent has the best skylines?



## yooik4890 (Jul 30, 2008)

My vote is for North America


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Define best.

If large best, it's Asia.

If good looking best, it's North America, yep... or Oceania.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Asia and N America, easily. 

IMO, Asia edges it out


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

god, of course asia!


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Go ASIA!! :banana:


----------



## Sky_Line (May 19, 2007)

Despite the fact that I'm European I think North America (EEUU/USA of course) has the best and most famous skylines in the world such as; New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago and so on.
:cheers:


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

asia's skylines look cluddered in my opinion. i'll vote for south america.......kay:


----------



## nakoi28 (Jan 17, 2008)

its no brainer, imo


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Close between Europe and N America, I think european skylines are more attractive. But N American skylines are bigger and more dazzling.

N America gets my vote!


----------



## IslandSon.PH (Jun 18, 2007)

definitely asia without blinkin'


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Asia have more cities with impresive skyline than North America. (even though Chicago and New York are the best, we are voting a continent)

-Hong Kong
-Shanghai
-Tokyo
-Singapore
-Manila
-Dubai
-Shenzhen
-Seoul
-Bangkok
-Beijing
-Chongqing
-Kuala Lumpur

North America have only 2 great skylines.

-New York
-Chicago

Miami, Los Angeles, Philadelphia even Toronto are far from asian gigants...

:cheers:


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Asia has the best skylines


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Oceania


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't Like skylines that go one for miles due to uncontrolled growth with ugly, almost design less towers. Most Asian skylines are like this, although they have a very attractive main skyline and are the world's most impressive skylines, size wise. South American skylines too. quality wise though, Australia, Europe, and N. America win. Best, id have to go with N America. I think Asia and North America have the best skylines in general, though Asia's skylines are a lot bigger


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

North America, no city can beat NY or Chicago at the moment :cheers:


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

ZZ-II said:


> North America, no city can beat NY or Chicago at the moment :cheers:


:yes:

but only 2, as a continent asia have many more...

:banana:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

TRMD said:


> Oceania


no, south pole!:lol:


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

North America by far (New York, Chicago, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Toronto, Houston, Denver, Seattle, Miami, Philly, Minneapolis etc... all have great modern skylines).


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Asia has the larger skylines but North America's are much more attractive IMO. NA for me.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

As much as I love North America I have to give my vote to Asia.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

luci203 said:


> Asia have more cities with impresive skyline than North America. (even though Chicago and New York are the best, we are voting a continent)
> 
> -Hong Kong
> -Shanghai
> ...


Aesthetics aside, the skyline of Toronto and to a slightly lesser extent Mexico City and Miami are larger than cities like Manila, KL, and Bangkok. Even the likes of Beijing and Singapore are debatable (as they they have massive numbers of highrises, but the central skyline is a bit lacking in comparison). 

That said, I'd still say Asia is the best continent for skylines, simply because of quantity. While in my opinion, no city can match the architecturally quality, grandeur, and massing of Manhattan, there are still hundreds of great skylines on the rest of the rest of the continent, compared with dozens in NA. Though if we were to consider _all_ of America as one continent, then I'd have to go with that. 




Levelup said:


> Isnt Dubai Africa???


Man, Google Maps is hard.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## Orfeo (Oct 26, 2003)

asia.


----------



## LanceDriver (Feb 25, 2007)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> 1.Asia
> 2.North America
> 3.Europe
> 4.South America
> ...


you obviously don't know much about australia's skylines and i'd expect that to be the norm.


----------



## Barian_Boy (Sep 2, 2008)

no doubt, Asia


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Most of the Asia skylines can become very generic, with little variation. In my case, I vote for north America. I love how cities have high rises from before WWII, and how full of history the downtown areas of north American cities are.
Asia is amazing too, with its heights and daring architecture, but who can forget the timeless classics!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Definitely Asia!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

FROM LOS ANGELES said:


> Most of the Asia skylines can become very generic, with little variation. In my case, I vote for north America. I love how cities have high rises from before WWII, and how full of history the downtown areas of north American cities are.
> Asia is amazing too, with its heights and daring architecture, but who can forget the timeless classics!


Shanghai did have some nice Art-Deco buildings especially along The Bund. But they lack the height compared to those of NY or Chicago.


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Booyashako said:


> So Canada is part of Europe now?!


I said *almost*, remember.... Well, Canada only has Toronto. Do you think Toronto or maybe other Canadian cities able to beat Hong Kong, Shanghai, Dubai, Tokyo, Singapore, etc.??!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

K14N said:


> I said *almost*, remember.... Well, Canada only has Toronto. Do you think Toronto or maybe other Canadian cities able to beat Hong Kong, Shanghai, Dubai, Tokyo, Singapore, etc.??!!


Toronto? How about Montreal, Vancouver, Calgary, etc. They may not be as tall or as striking as the mentioned Asian skylines but they have density.


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

WANCH said:


> Toronto? How about Montreal, Vancouver, Calgary, etc. They may not be as tall or as striking as the mentioned Asian skylines but they have density.



Yeah, but still unable to beat Asian Cities :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

K14N said:


> Yeah, but still unable to beat Asian Cities :cheers:


That's only this century and the mid-90s. 

HK set the lead with the BoC which was the first Asian scraper to reach past the 300 metre mark.


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ In the future I think more skyscrapers are going to be built in Asia rather than North America or any other parts of the world, except USA or other countries in North America can boost their engine


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

This is stupid Asian skylines are too commen and simular, and how some of you can say dubai is hurrendous. Dubai is a mess write now.

So if I was going to put it in an order I would say.

1. North America
2. Asia/ Europe
3. South America
4. Australia
5. Africa

Australia is so low because they probaly have two, maybe three cities that I can regognise from the skyline. And with the rest many more! People have to face it, Australias skylines are nice.

But they are nothing compared to the rest of the world!

(Except Africa)


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

*ASIA*


----------



## omevil (Mar 11, 2008)

This is some information about skylines.

The score of a city in this list is equal to the sum of all building heights after substraction of the minimum of 90m/295ft for each building.

http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

K14N said:


> I said *almost*, remember.... Well, Canada only has Toronto. Do you think Toronto able to beat





> Hong Kong


No


> Shanghai, Dubai


Aesthetically and historically, yes. In terms of size and brawn, debatable.


> Tokyo, Singapore


Yes to both, though not by a huge margin.

But it's all subjective.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Asia no doubt!
North America (EEUU & Canada)
Oceania (Australia & New Zealand)
Europe
South America
Africa


----------



## tnt (Sep 25, 2005)

Asia, althouh Im from N.A


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Asia by leaps and bounds. Hong Kong, Seoul, Tokyo, Bangkok, Shanghai, Shenzhen... Need I say more? Add to that modern avant-garde architecture and the continent remains unrivaled...*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

asia still the best dominated new world's power economy


----------



## Denoordrotterdammer (Oct 4, 2003)

I like NA skylines more, beceause I like the NA skyscrapers more. They're more in touch with humanscale than asain ones. And I refer to the post war NA skyscrapers


----------



## Epi (Jul 21, 2006)

Is that CityPolice guy for real? Who cares how dense places are or exactly how many different skyscrapers there are in NYC vs anywhere else. Who even cares about living conditions? This is a continent-wide discussion about the 'best' skylines, which in itself is highly subjective to begin with. If you only like early 1900s architecture obviously North America is the place to be thanks to NYC, Chicago and Philadelphia. If you like anything other than that, the argument shifts quite fast.

There's no argument that NYC and Chicago have worldwide top 5 skylines. But beyond those two cities we have Vancouver, very scenic if very short. Toronto is very tall, but very dense, and generally doesn't look as 'cool' from most angles (i.e. the postcard view from the lake) thanks to the built form and modest architecture we have here. Meanwhile other US cities like LA, Houston, Atlanta and Miami may have decent skylines, but they all generally look pretty much homogeneous with the same type of post-modern buildings as anywhere else. Philadelphia has some nice older buildings, but overall the skyline is pretty small aside from a few PoMo buildings.

Asia meanwhile has a few iconic skylines of it's own including Hong Kong and Shanghai, which while very post-modern have had top world architects building and designing their buildings. Hong Kong has the most supertalls of any city in the world, and Shanghai more than any other city embraces the 'Bladerunner' futuristic feel which is generally pretty cool.

Meanwhile Tokyo's Shijuku district gives Toronto a run for it's money (with similar height, ages of buildings, and size, but Tokyo also has many other districts and buildings as well), Singapore comes close to Vancouver (taller buildings, not as scenic nature), but then we also have.... Beijing, Dubai, Yokohama, Osaka, Jakarta, Seoul, Kuala Lumpur which handedly beat LA, Dallas, Atlanta, and Miami in size, scope, and niceness as they all roughly have the same kind of post-modern buildings anyway it's easy to compare. Finally the outlier is Philadelphia, but I hardly think that one city swings things far enough towards North America, as Asia has many other cities as well (Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Chongching, Bangkok, Kobe, etc etc.)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Apparently, he/she is for real. Arguing that size is important in one sentence, then it's not important in the next sentence. Arguing both sides at the same time, very bizarre! Asia definitely has the edge in scale, while North America is my preference aesthetically. Overall, it's a toss up, but the momentum in Asia's favour.



the spliff fairy said:


> Im loving that last pic^


Tokyo is very under rated.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

CityPolice said:


> When i post density im not posting how many people come there but how many people live there. Like the small island of manhattan at about 13 miles long and about 2 miles wide holds 70,000 people per sq. mile


70% of Hong Kong is protected countryside parks and nature. Only 30% is developed, and hence 'liveable'. Over 7 million people crammed into 30% of 1,000 sq. km.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

That view is going to look incredibly stunning when ICC and Stonecutter's Bridge are completed. Let's hope they give Stonecutter's a decent lighting scheme.


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

_00_deathscar said:


> 70% of Hong Kong is protected countryside parks and nature. Only 30% is developed, and hence 'liveable'. Over 7 million people crammed into 30% of 1,000 sq. km.


hk 426 sq mi 7 million nyc 304.8 sq mi over 8 million and i only included land usable plus you act like we dont have parks or natural environment and we have less land. nyc has 150 parks, i didnt include playgrounds, community gardens, courtyards, and public spaces. lets not forget we have houses with private yards so that takes space and schools or camps with playgrounds


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

North America...durr. 

They are the worlds only 'historic skyscrapers'...

Asia's look ok, but there too new and have no character about them, and just tend to be a jumble of 'world tallest buildings'...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

CityPolice said:


> hk 426 sq mi 7 million nyc 304.8 sq mi over 8 million and i only included land usable plus you act like we dont have parks or natural environment and we have less land. nyc has 150 parks, i didnt include playgrounds, community gardens, courtyards, and public spaces. lets not forget we have houses with private yards so that takes space and schools or camps with playgrounds


What an imbecile.

Anyone fancy correcting this petulant git?


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

North America.


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

K14N said:


> I said *almost*, remember.... Well, Canada only has Toronto. Do you think Toronto or maybe other Canadian cities able to beat Hong Kong, Shanghai, Dubai, Tokyo, Singapore, etc.??!!


Calgary, Montreal and Vancouver also have pretty sweet skylines as well you know. or do you know?


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

K14N said:


> I said *almost*, remember.... Well, Canada only has Toronto. Do you think Toronto or maybe other Canadian cities able to beat Hong Kong, Shanghai, Dubai, Tokyo, Singapore, etc.??!!


they don't have to beat them cities. that's the job for New York,Toronto and Chicago. they only have to beat some of the smaller Asian megalopolis. imo they hold their own.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

K14N said:


> I said almost, remember.... Well, Canada only has Toronto. Do you think Toronto or maybe other Canadian cities able to beat Hong Kong, Shanghai, Dubai, Tokyo, Singapore, etc.??!!


Worldwide, I can only think of 5 cities ahead of Toronto for the skyline and shear number of highrises -- namely: Sao Paulo, Seoul, NY, HK, Chicago. Maybe Dubai and Shanghai soon will catch up?


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

princeofseoul said:


> Worldwide, *I can only think of 5 cities ahead of Toronto for the skyline and shear number of highrises* -- namely: Sao Paulo, Seoul, NY, HK, Chicago. Maybe Dubai and Shanghai soon will catch up?


Interesting to know...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> What an imbecile.
> 
> Anyone fancy correcting this petulant git?


Remember that sign at the zoo: Don't Feed the Animals? There's a valuable lesson to be learned there. Would you have a conversation with this: :llama:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Over CityPolice, yes...


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

whitefordj said:


> Calgary, Montreal and Vancouver also have pretty sweet skylines as well you know. or do you know?


I know those cities have pretty skylines, but I think it's not enough for them to compete with Asian capitals. Besides HK, Shanghai, and Dubai, there are still many Asian cities have pretty skylines. Let's say Tokyo, Osaka, Seoul, Busan, Beijing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Chongqing, Taipei, Metro Manila, Jakarta, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok, Mumbai, Doha, and many others.

Well, I think not all cities need to build highrise or tall buildings, we need some natural cities too, or cities with simple atmosphere to reduce stress 



princeofseoul said:


> Worldwide, I can only think of 5 cities ahead of Toronto for the skyline and shear number of highrises -- namely: Sao Paulo, Seoul, NY, HK, Chicago. Maybe Dubai and Shanghai soon will catch up?


Oh ya? I just hear about it... Btw Seoul has more highrises than Tokyo, Shanghai, Dubai, Bangkok, Singapore, KL, or other Asian big cities at the moment......??


----------



## Arist (Oct 10, 2008)

Asia does not have true sky lines with definition. North America will always rule.


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

_00_deathscar said:


> What an imbecile.
> 
> Anyone fancy correcting this petulant git?



Call me an imbecile but if you are asking somebody else to correct me how do you know im wrong. If you knew i was wrong that means you should at least know what the correct measurements are and correct me but you didnt :bash: you retard. Also i am right look at the density as i stated before 

HK 16,469/sq mi 
27,147/sq mi

yeah so if we can fit 10,000 more people per square mile i dont see how its that dense thats how i know you guys know nothing


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Seriously, this is getting embarrassing, for the *third* time:


1a.NYC the city 5 boroughs (including open areas and parkland): 
Land area 321 sq. miles, *density 26,403 per sq. mile*

1b.Hong Kong the city (including open areas and parkland):
105 sq. miles, density *111,885 per sq. mile *

2a.Hong Kong the country/state: 
Land area :422 sq. miles, density: 16,469 per sq. mile

2b.New York the state:
Land area:54,556 sq. miles, density 354



What's not to get? You keep comparing 1a (the city) with 2a (the state). Do we need to post you again the satellite photos. How many times do we need to tell you Hong Kong the state is a territory made up of 75% open countryside and mountains, and 25% a city within that.

*Can you differentiate the difference between a state and a city?*


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

North America (New York, Chicago, Seattle, San Francisco, Vancouver, Miami, Los Angeles)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It's closer than I expected. North America certainly seems to be holding its own against a rapidly expanding Asia.


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

CityPolice said:


> *First of all the economy of our country is stronger than any other country *and this crisis not only affecting us but affecting countries around the world. Debt you say, your guys still have horrible living conditions. *Even the poor dont live like that, not even the homeless*


Ya ya, whatever you say then... The red one shows how overconfidence USA is, even during one of the worst economic condition of your country hno:

Wow, do you want to say even the poor and homeless in US are still have a better living conditions than us in Asia? What a "humble" opinion from a US citizen....


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

K14N said:


> Ya ya, whatever you say then... The red one shows how overconfidence USA is, even during one of the worst economic condition of your country hno:
> 
> Wow, do you want to say even the poor and homeless in US are still have a better living conditions than us in Asia? What a "humble" opinion from a US citizen....


We make 14 trillion dollars. The US is the biggest and the most important consumer. Thats why the world is going down with us.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

methinks he doth protest too much


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shanghai's Bladerunner moments:


----------



## thecityofgold (Oct 9, 2005)

I was torn between Asia and N.America. Couldn't decide which. Then I read Citypolice's comments and decided to vote Asia. Citypolice, you come across as an arse.


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

thecityofgold said:


> I was torn between Asia and N.America. Couldn't decide which. Then I read Citypolice's comments and decided to vote Asia. Citypolice, you come across as an arse.


Screw you. 




















































































































































































































































*1930s-2007*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

and thisll get ur knickers in a twist again, skyscrapers approved and under construction in China:

Many thanx to Zorg of course, www.photobucket.com

Jianbei New City, Chongqing:





























Bluetooth Crystal, Shenzhen










Chongqing Soho:


















Binhai Water Building twins, Tianjin 166m.


























Suzhou Gate

















in context with the others proposed / U/C:










Shenzhen Stock Exchange




























Shenzhen CTS Towers










Century Center










Shenzhen International Finance










AVIC Plaza

















Shenzhen Metro HQ










Hangzhou Condos










Worlds second 7 star hotel, Sanya










Chengdu Towers

















Hangzhou Flamenco

















Yuqiao Peninsular, Tianjin










Guangzhou Condos










Beihai Twins proposal, Beijing










Changsha Tower Twins provisional design











Wenzhou Lucheng Plaza























Shanghai Kerry center










Wuxi Wharf Square










Shenzhen Hilton u/c



































Chongqing ASE Center























Guangzhou West Tower


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

...


staff said:


> I'm way too lazy to search around for every great tower, but here's a random selection from some China development threads on SSC;
> 
> 
> TEDA Tower,Tianjin
> ...


.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Jialing Fianying II, Chongqing



















Raffles City, Hangzhou


























Wuxi North Station










Shenzhen World Finance



























Suzhou West Lake

















Danzishi Chongqing


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Arist said:


> and........... we are talking about Skylines, not urban density.


I thought it was a totally relevant comment. In part I was responding to Citypolice but also, don't you think that built density is a factor in skyline aesthetics? 

I also don't understand why some people decide to generalize by stating that all buildings in Asia are "cheap". They are built with the same building materials as those in built in North America, Europe, etc. Some are built by the same architects. 
*
Shanghai*




































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowcola/sets/72157604055001748/


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

You do know that alot of those are not going to get built any time soon and each one of them are in different cities but since you want start posting the approved under construction pics ill be delighted to post some of the major buildings going up in NYC


World Trade CenterU/C


















Tower Verre









Beekman Tower U/C









Bank of America Tower U/C









1 Madison Park U/C










56 Leonard Street U/C

















50 West Street U/C










Girasole Proposed










11 Times Square U/C


















Cooper Square Hotel U/C









Rotating Tower proposed-approved











South Street Seaport Approved-U/C










100 11th: Jean Nouvel's "Vision Machine U/C



































Brookfield Towers Proposed-approved











524 W 19th St - Metal Shutter Houses U/C










23 East 22 street U/C










404 Fifth Ave. U/C


















980 Madison Avenue approved










Here are some more i dont remember the names of


U/C


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

Skybean said:


> I thought it was a totally relevant comment. In part I was responding to Citypolice but also, don't you think that built density is a factor in skyline aesthetics?
> 
> I also don't understand why some people decide to generalize by stating that all buildings in Asia are "cheap". They are built with the same building materials as those in built in North America, Europe, etc. Some are built by the same architects.
> *
> ...


see look at that, disgusting


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Skybean said:


> I also don't understand why some people decide to generalize by stating that all buildings in Asia are "cheap". They are built with the same building materials as those in built in North America, Europe, etc. Some are built by the same architects.


I think there's only one reason. Because we are here in Asia. Some of them always think Asia is inferior and Western is superior. Asia is bad and cheap, America (and maybe plus Europe) are good and luxurious... Just ignore them then.

In this thread I also found many Americans or Europeans who can appreciate Asia and Asians. That's why I still have to have respect for America or Europe(an) instead of argueing some arogant statements.


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

can someone post some new buildings going up in chicago


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

K14N said:


> I think there's only one reason. Because we are here in Asia. Some of them always think Asia is inferior and Western is superior. Asia is bad and cheap, America (and maybe plus Europe) are good and luxurious... Just ignore them then.
> 
> In this thread I also found many Americans or Europeans who can appreciate Asia and Asians. That's why I still have to have respect for America or Europe(an) instead of argueing some arogant statements.


Why we think that is because it is true. Besides any of the major buildings all the other ones look like crud also your living standards are poor compared to us. 


You should always have respect for americans because we created the base for many achievements. we created the tv, car, subway, media, radio, phone, computer, video games, skyscraper, mp3 player, CD, DVD, video cassette, etc


----------



## romanamerican (Apr 28, 2007)

CityPolice said:


> Why we think that is because it is true. Besides any of the major buildings all the other ones look like crud also your living standards are poor compared to us.
> 
> 
> You should always have respect for americans because we created the base for many achievements. we created the tv, car, subway, media, radio, phone, computer, video games, skyscraper, mp3 player, CD, DVD, video cassette, etc


A message to everybody: * Please, please don't base your judgment of a country on single individuals. I'm personally ashamed of these comments that are just a museum for ignorance and arrogance, two things that can't go together. There are bad apples everywhere, unfortunately, in industrialized countries (= internet everywhere), the bad apples can make a lot of noise. One bad thing of internet.... *

For CityPolice 
Comments like yours make me ashamed of being a us citizen. A few corrections:
1) Car? Please don't tell me you are referring to Ford, because inventing a way to assemble the car doesn't mean he invented it. Cars were used far before him in Europe, but only by rich people, due to the way they were built. Just because Ford changed that, doesn't mean he invented it...

2) Radio? Never herd of Marconi did you....

3) Phone? Never herd of Antonio Meucci eather apparently... (Bell was the first one to PATENT the phone. Very different from inventing...)

4) Computer: you can't "give" the invention of computer to a single person, let alone a nation....

5) mp3 player, CD, DVD are all "community" inventions, with ideas coming from America, Europe and Asia (Japan). 

Just look up this stuff on internet if you are a stranger to books. So you might learn something and not make a fool of yourself and ashame all of us....


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

K14N said:


> I think there's only one reason. Because we are here in Asia. Some of them always think Asia is inferior and Western is superior. Asia is bad and cheap, America (and maybe plus Europe) are good and luxurious... Just ignore them then.
> 
> In this thread I also found many Americans or Europeans who can appreciate Asia and Asians. That's why I still have to have respect for America or Europe(an) instead of argueing some arogant statements.


There's a bit more at play there. Europe and North America have been at the top of the heap economically for the last century and a half. Some people here have this sense of entitlement, and don't take kindly to another region of the world prospering and taking some of that limelight away. It's childish and ugly to watch. It's beyond me why people aren't happy to see Asia prosper. It's always a better situation where 'all boats rise'.

There's also the tendency to like a design aesthetic that speaks to your own culture. A lot of what gets built in Asia, naturally speaks to the indigenous culture there. North Americans are more likely to feel a connection to the typical North American built form, while Asians will feel a stronger connection to theirs. This is only natural.

What's important is for all of us to understand our biases and observe with an objective eye. I'm glad Asian cities have their own character and have never thought of them as cheap. Not only is it an unfair label, but it's completely off the mark.

By America, I'm assuming you are referring to the continent, America? America has historically meant the continent, not one country. There are 35 nations in America, but I'm assuming your comments were directed at the 2 wealthy ones, the USA and Canada?


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

isaidso said:


> By America, I'm assuming you are referring to the continent, America? America has historically meant the continent, not one country. There are 35 nations in America, but I'm assuming your comments were directed at the 2 wealthy ones, the USA and Canada?


No, not the whole continent actually. I know America is a continent, but what I refer to is the American people, US citizens. Sorry if that's not clear. I don't know if there are Canadians also made other arrogants statements, but it's clear that there is an American who always make rude statements about Asia (by reading this thread, I'm sure you know whom I'm talking about)

I realize that this guy's statement doesn't represent all American people's opinion, but his statement is very disturbing.

I do believe that USA has great skylines, but that's not a reason for anyone to look down or insult others, and being too proud about themselves.


----------

